# Simple and Inexpensive



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey JimiC: They sure are nice to have. For a long time I've been using the Mini jig, and it's great for one hole at a time. But I bit the bullet last week and ordered the K4 set-up, along with some other stuff from Rockler.
I've read some good reviews on here from other LJ's. I may not use it all the time for some applications, but I'll have it if I need it. Like they say-it's better to have it and not need it, as it is to need it and not have it.
Have fun with your new toy !!


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Good review. I have one and have used it recently in making some table legs for a mahogany play table I'm building for my grand-daughter. I absolutely love the ease and strength of creating joints, plus it frees up a ton of clamps too.


----------



## dfarr (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice review and I agree. The R3 gets you started and able to dabble with the pocket hole method of joinery without having to invest a bunch of $. I find it quick and adaptable for my projects and so far I don't see the need for the larger more expensive model. Make sure you order a back-up drill bit as once the pilot tip breaks off the rest of the bit is pretty much useless. My battery drill toppled over and the tip was gone in an instant. Luckily I had a spare.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the review-Good job


----------



## rozzi (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice review. I have not bought one yet so I appreciate your thoughts. It will probably save some money.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Another thanks for the review. I have stood at the display a number of times trying to figure out which one would meet my minimal needs. The sales people always end any question about the lower models with a big BUT and proceed to brag about the K4 and above.

Steve.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Back in February, I bought the pocket Kreg Jig on impulse at the Woodworking Show. It definitely changed the way I do things. At about $20, it's an excellent value. I ordered a big box of screws from Amazon (free shipping!) and off I went. In June I sprung for the $99 kit because it's a real time saver when doing large panels. It's much faster to place the panel in the jig clamped to the bench tha it is to index the pocket jig and clamp it down.

Last week I used the two clamps I had bought, the one with one jaw shaped like a dowel for right-angle use and one for face-frame use. The right angle clamp works like a champ and, in my opinion, is a necessity as the act of driving the screw tends to misalign the two workpieces.

Of course, I'm now into Kreg for a little more than I would have spent for the Master Kit, but I do have two drill bits and I can carry the pocket jig in my toolbox for portable use.

It's my opinion that the various forms of Kreg jig are well worth the money. This weekend, I was making a pair of L-shaped shelved by edge-joining two plywood rectangles. The Kreg jig made short work of it. I am very satisfied.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Good review.

I've got the mini, and like it a lot. After my minimal experience with my Kreg router table, I'd be willing to consider anything else they make.

Seems like a good company, generally.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought the "big" set up several years ago and so far I have only used the mini 1 hole unit , clamp , drill bit and screws to make several projects….I could have saved a lot of money had I only purchased the previously mentioned items : ) If I ever need the other pieces , I have them ….somewhere. LOL


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Good review.
I purchased my second Kreg kit and use it alot. Find it to be quite useful and foolproof.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have the Kreg jig on my upgrade list. I have a General Tool pocket hole jig, and it is anything but accurate. I mean it works, and thankfully all the pocket holes i Have made have been in concealed areas…

You chose very well. Use it to it's ability and you will have some nice work done with it…


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments! Just thought I'd mention that I created my first face frame today using the jig, and it went together flawlessly! Measuring the diagonals, I'm about 1/16" out of square, which I'll call close enough for the built-in I'm working on


----------



## mgb (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice review. I bought the K-3 last year and I love it. Built a cabinet for our laundry room, 84×34x24, used pocket holes to join all the pieces. Nice rigid joints.

Again good review


----------



## WindwoodTrader (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice article and review-

I see the real positive of using Kreg jigs is the consistency of drilling the holes and securing the pieces together. This is, after all a jig- Does what probably can be done without it but does it so much better. I have been using the very basic one-hole jig for a while, just the simple jig and the step bit and used shop clamps to secure stuff. Well I finally got the K4 and really do appreciate the advantages over the one-holer (groan.) Using the clamp that goes in one hole of the two hole jig while securing using the second hole saves a lot of time and really reduces misfits. I need all the help I can get!

I've always been nervous securing cabinet face frames from inside the cabinet but now have the confidence to use just pocket fasteners and glue- No biscuits nor dowels. I've put in a supply of color matched plugs and will see how they work on the next project. I'm also building a cypress deck with 22 7' 2×6 top rails that will see Kreg fasteners used to secure the rails to the 6X6 posts using stainless screws.


----------



## ericjolene (Oct 24, 2017)

I had the single hole model before so I knew what to expect. But the r3 has this plastic piece surrounding the jig. It made the holes off by the width of the plastic. Took that off and worked great.


----------

